# Elau Steuerungen



## Flo (17 August 2007)

Servus zusammen,

greife jetzt mal ein ganz neues Thema auf, ELAU Steuerungen. Falls es hier welche gibt die mit dieser Steuerung zu tun haben, outet euch mal.
Ich glaube dazu gibt es auch reichlich Diskussionsstoff und Wissensaustausch.

MfG,
Flo


----------



## kolbendosierer (18 August 2007)

Hallo,

wir haben auch ein paar Maschinen mit ELAU-Steuerungen. Mein Fall is es
nicht unbedingt, habe mich aber auch noch nicht wirklich intensiv mit ELAU beschäftigt.


Robert


----------



## M_o_t (20 August 2007)

Hi,

bei uns ist Elau Standard wenn Servoantriebe notwendig. Und für mich ist es bisher der beste Kompromiss. Was willst du denn diskutieren?

Gruß
Silke


----------



## BMLLER6758 (20 August 2007)

@ Mot

Zu was ist Elau der beste Kompromiss im Motionbereich ???

Doch wohl nicht zu Siemens ????


----------



## M_o_t (20 August 2007)

Hi,

gegenüber Allen Bradley auf jedenfall, gegenüber Siemens kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen da ich mit der Sinumeric bisher nicht gearbeitet habe, allerdings ziehe ich bei SPS auch die Codesys-basierten Steuerungen vor. Von daher denke ich auch gegenüber Siemens.

Gruß
Silke


----------



## zotos (21 August 2007)

Ich habe noch keine Erfahrung mit Elau gemacht. Aber viel gutes gelesen und gehört. Also habe ich mir mal die Homepage angeschaut und siehe da die gehören ja auch zu Schneider Electric. Die scheinen ja wie wild im Automatisierungsbereich Firmen aufzukaufen. Dazu gehören wie gesagt ELAU und Berger Lahr, beide aus dem Bereich Antriebstechnik und beide setzen bei der SPS auf CoDeSys. 

Wollen die im Antriebsbereich eine neue Größe werden?


----------



## kiestumpe (21 August 2007)

Hy,

hab heute auch zufällig ne Anfrage bzgl. ELAU bekommen. Hab damit bisher auch noch nichts zu tun gehabt. Wie ist das bei CoDeSys, ist das mit Twin-Cat vergleichbar? 
Läuft also auch FUP, KOP, AWL, ST sowie vergleichbares zu GRAPH 7 ?

Gibts es bei CoDeSys etwas vergleichbares ( oder besseres) zu PLCSIM ?

Danke !!!


----------



## zotos (21 August 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> hab heute auch zufällig ne Anfrage bzgl. ELAU bekommen. Hab damit bisher auch noch nichts zu tun gehabt. Wie ist das bei CoDeSys, ist das mit Twin-Cat vergleichbar?
> Läuft also auch FUP, KOP, AWL, ST sowie vergleichbares zu GRAPH 7 ?
> ...



Kennst Du TwinCAT?
Also ein teil (die Programmierumgebung) von TwinCAT ist CoDeSys. Man kann Sogar die Programme gegenseitig öffnen (ohne Harwarekonfig).

Und ja man kann mit CoDeSys Simulieren.

Es stehen alle Sprachen der IEC61131-3 zur Verfügung AWL/KOP/FUP/ST/AS/CFC 
AS ist die Ablaufsprache also Schrittkette und kann in IEC oder CoDeSys eigen betrieben werden (sehr mächtig).

PS: Ich freue mich über weitere Fragen von Dir ;o)


----------



## MarkusK (26 August 2007)

Flo schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> greife jetzt mal ein ganz neues Thema auf, ELAU Steuerungen. Falls es hier welche gibt die mit dieser Steuerung zu tun haben, outet euch mal.
> Ich glaube dazu gibt es auch reichlich Diskussionsstoff und Wissensaustausch.
> ...


 

Hallo Flo
Wir setzen seit Jahren Elau Steuerungen in unseren Maschinen ein. Ich kann fast nur Positives berichten. Einzig ein on-offline Vergleich fehlt mir. Ist aber bei Codesys und Twincat generell der Fall.

Zum outen: 
Welches andere kurvengesteuerte Multiaxsystem kennst Du? 
Siemens = Steinzeit


----------



## gerry_mobil (20 August 2012)

Ich kann eigentlich auch nur gutes von ELAU berichten. ( Erfahrungen seit 7 Jahren in Verpackungsmaschienen mit bis zu 15 Achsen)
Einzig das nach einigen Jahren die Ladeschaltung des internen Akku an zu spinnen fängt. Das fällt aber nur beim neueinschalten nach 
dem Wochenende auf.

Ansonsten finde ich die Controller mit allen gängigen Schnittstellen drauf Optimal, auch weil man mit allgemeinen Codesys
Kenntnissen sehr gut klarkommt.

Viel Spass


----------

